# String & Dom's Lady thread



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

_What's so special about Airwolf?
_
For ME, it's that it's a fictional aircraft that's also based on a real, working one. I love the Flying Sub, the Firefox, the Millennium Falcon and the Vipers... but Airwolf was REAL!

The series was at its best in the first season IMO- the second season had one great episode (Fallen Angel) and two or three other cool ones, but the real reason I continue to love the show is because of the Bell 222 combined with Andrew Probert's augmented design. 

Okay, AND Sylvester Levay's theme.

Anyway, show off your Airwolf models or other projects here please. And discuss Probert's designs, likes, dislikes, or ideas for kitbashes for new designs or whatever.

As for me, I was going to try to buy an Aoshima diecast, but the sticker price shot that idea down. Then I thought about the Aoshima kit which is more reasonable, but then I said to myself, hey dummy, you bought the Kitech kit years ago already, MAKE something of it now for FREE!
So I opened it up.

The pilots actually aren't bad at all. Some parts fit a little loosely, but nothing I can't work with. :thumbsup: Most notably, the nose needs to be rounder & the jet exhaust ports need widening (Just like the old ERTL kit).

So my Airwolf friends, bring a Bullpup on the line...

:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Always liked the concept, always annoyed by the typical '80s Universal Television lack of vision and budget restrictions. 

Probert did an outstanding job, then the 'bosses' did stuff. The extending gun barrels always bugged the heck out of me (even as I understand the visual appeal) and the rocket launchers never really worked the way they were designed, but all that fades when the various 'beauty shots' of The Lady in action were on the screen. Combined with the 'howl' sound effect and the music, it was attention grabbing.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Liked the show but loved The Lady even more.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

BOXIE said:


> Liked the show but loved The Lady even more.


String & Dom agree...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

The best theme music... EVER!

Love the Bell 222. Even with the those silly animated "missile/rocket" blobs the show, for me anyway, is still absolutely watchable.

Da... Da Da Da DA... Da Da Da DA... Da Da Da DA... Da... Da Da...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Four Mad Men said:


> Love the Bell 222. Even with the those silly animated "missile/rocket" blobs the show, for me anyway, is still absolutely watchable.


Yellow cartoon missiles ROCK!

So, no Airwolf model builds to show us so far?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I loved the show, looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I absolutely loved this show !! Of all the "super vehicle" shows out there, like Knight Rider and Street Hawk, this one was the most believable. I knew the Bell 222 was a real helicopter. And although I'm no helicopter or weapons expert, even the weapons systems seemed possible.

I for one, loved the extending gun barrels ! It was like a gun fighter drawing his guns ! And the theme music really put it over the top. You just knew when you heard that music, that the bad guys were about to have a really bad day !
I really hated when they took String & Dom off the show. It made me so mad I threw my sponge TV brick at the television ! (Remember those ?) After that, I think I watched two or three episodes. But I remember thinking that they should have been hiding Airwolf in a giant toilet bowl. Cause the show definitely went in the toilet !

I too wanted the Aoshima diecast. And I wanted it BAD !! I managed to save some of the money. And even done a little work on the side to get the rest. And I struggled with the decision for a few weeks. But in the end, I just couldn't see putting out that kind of money for that little copter. If it had been twice the size, I would have bought it.

But I still have my Kitech Kit in my stash. (It was only $15.00) And someday I will get around to it. But in the meanwhile, I'll sit back and watch this build for some pointers !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> But I still have my Kitech Kit in my stash. (It was only $15.00) And someday I will get around to it. But in the meanwhile, I'll sit back and watch this build for some pointers !


I'm still musing over whether to make mine with landing gear in a lair dio, or in basic flight mode so I can hold it...
And crap. I need cement! I ran out.:freak: 
It'll be just a touch lighter than true black- no black with a hint of olive green mixed in this time.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm still musing over whether to make mine with landing gear in a lair dio, or in basic flight mode so I can hold it...
> And crap. I need cement! I ran out.:freak:
> It'll be just a touch lighter than true black- no black with a hint of olive green mixed in this time.


Now that I read this, maybe I should have bought two ! Cause I see the problem. On one hand, a lair dio would be so way cool. The lady always looked so wicked sitting there in the spotlight ! You might even be able to do one with Strings vehicle sitting there. And he and Dom suited up and getting ready to take the lady on another mission.

Or a dio of the lady rising up out of the mountain would be wicked as well. Although making a mountain to scale would really take up some room.

But on the other hand, if you build it with the landing gear up. You can hold it and fly it around the living room. With the theme music playing in the background, when the wife and kids are gone !! :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! :thumbsup:

Makes me want to look up the series again. Hopefully it's on Netflix or HuluPlus!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Makes me want to look up the series again.


Doing that the past few days and ongoing. 
Just watched "Moffets Ghost".


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> Makes me want to look up the series again. Hopefully it's on Netflix or HuluPlus!


I just got the Airwolf European theatrical cut of the pilot, and I already had season one on DVD, so I've been watching season two on Netflix. Some episodes are still fun (Firestorm, Moffett's Ghost, HX1), but what a comedown in quality from the first season. Only Fallen Angel is up to first season standards IMO, written by Deborah Pratt (Donald Bellasario's Wife at the time).


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So, I got the cockpit put together, cut the wall according to specs, and sawed the double chair so Dom sits in the middle. I'm not gonna detail his station since it won't be visible anyway, even _he_ may not be easy to see through the windows.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Long time since I've seen Airwolf (OK, not so long, they were running what looked/sounded like PAL compressed episodes on G4 not too long ago) but My memories were that there usually was only one Pilot Seat and those three bench seats on the kit were a wall of Universal studios '80s TV series 'blinky techy' stuff. 

Tell me how wrong I am.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Tell me how wrong I am.


Wrong AND right. _Two_ pilot seats, and the benchy seats in the back _were_ a wall. But I cemented it in because it can't be scrutinized anyway. Maybe I'll put white dots on it....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Wrong AND right. _Two_ pilot seats, and the benchy seats in the back _were_ a wall. But I cemented it in because it can't be scrutinized anyway. Maybe I'll put white dots on it....


Fair enough. For some reason I had it in my head that only the right hand Pilot's seat was used and Dom used the left hand front door for egress. 

Of course if I start getting picky about internal volume I'll run into that "I don't think there's really enough room for the missile launchers, the door retract, the rack elevator AND the reloads under the floorboards" problem and you'll be forced to hit me over the head with a comically oversized mallet...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Of course if I start getting picky about internal volume I'll run into that "I don't think there's really enough room for the missile launchers, the door retract, the rack elevator AND the reloads under the floorboards" problem .


Welcome to TV land.:lol:
Where was the Chariot stored in Lost In Space?:drunk:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Welcome to TV land.:lol:
> Where was the Chariot stored in Lost In Space?:drunk:


Oh, foo, that's easy. Around the curve of the hull at the crash site. And it had to be assembled there. 

(the camera never went there because all the grips standing around smoking would be distracting. )


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Oh, foo, that's easy. Around the curve of the hull at the crash site. And it had to be assembled there.


I ought to bring a Bullpup on the line for that...:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I finished a rewatch of seasons 1-3 about a year ago. I still enjoyed it very much. Whoever the stunt pilot was who flew that chopper was amazing! He'd bring the landing gear up and be in a rock-steady hover without changing height. He'd slew sideways to strafe 18" off the ground, spin on a dime and zip off between trees and buildings. Amazing flying.

As for the weapons systems - well... suspension of disbelief come into play.
Retractable gun barrels? Where do they retract into? The breech mechanism? How does THAT work? A cache of Sidewinders and Bullpups? Those missiles are each almost half the length of a Bell 222, and a Bullpup is probably as thick as the chopper's tail boom. None of them are going to fit in that little bitty retractable rocket pod on the belly, that's for sure! :lol:

But the show is lotsa fun, so you ignore those things. And I was completely in love with Jean Bruce Scott.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, I had to figure this out - Here's Airwolf with the missile pod deployed, compared to the missiles they claim to carry multiples of, to scale. 
(Pictures Googled off the net)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah, weights - 
Sidewinder: 150-195 lbs
Bullpup: up to 1,785 lbs.
Phoenix: 1,000 lbs.

Bell 222 lifting capacity.... 861 lbs. including crew and passengers.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> Bell 222 lifting capacity.... 861 lbs. including crew and passengers.


It's not a Bell, it's Airwolf.:tongue:
And all arms have been resized especially _for_ her. 

There.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John P said:


> But the show is lotsa fun, so you ignore those things. And I was completely in love with Jean Bruce Scott.


My wife and I were big fans and named our daughter after Jean Bruce Scott's character.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> My wife and I were big fans and named our daughter after Jean Bruce Scott's character.


Sweet Britches?????

:jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It was probably a little weird, because Jean Bruce is probably a distant cousin. My mother's mother was a Bruce.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

In the Airwolf flight manual, it states that in an emergency, the missile launcher jettisons so that the rear seat can be ejected from the bottom. I would like to see that! I believe the missiles were stored at an angle at the back and were gravity fed into the 3 missile launchers.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The_Engineer said:


> In the Airwolf flight manual, it states that in an emergency, the missile launcher jettisons so that the rear seat can be ejected from the bottom. I would like to see that! I believe the missiles were stored at an angle at the back and were gravity fed into the 3 missile launchers.


Ejected from the bottom? That rear passenger better pray they got some altitude I guess. Although ejecting from the top with a spinning prop overhead might pose some problems too. How does that work in a "real" chopper?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> How does that work in a "real" chopper?


You don't eject from a real chopper.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> You don't eject from a real chopper.


Ya know, I seem to recall there was some real-world chopper that had ejection seat (s). I believe the plan was det cord or explosive bolts would shed the rotor then the seat (s) would fire. 

I don't think it ever was manufactured with that feature. I want to say it was that Lockheed attack chopper that was pre-Apache that I can't recall the name of. Aurora made a kit of it, that I recall strongly. 

Given the flight envelope of most any helicopter, ejection seats are just more trouble then they're worth.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Given the flight envelope of most any helicopter, ejection seats are just more trouble then they're worth.


Agreed.

I finished the cockpit- probably put more detail than necessary given what will be visible through the front windows...



I have to say, though I like this Kitech kit enormously for the price, it's typical crap Chinese styrene. Lots of extra finesse in the sanding area is required. But hey- for $15 including shipping (and pilots) I can't complain much. :thumbsup:
So, in-flight mode, again. It's how I like her best. I'll need to make a stand this time...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

For a stand, may I suggest this?

http://www.amazon.com/Gundam-Action-Base-Black-144/dp/B004KJ41EI/ref=pd_sim_t_96

It's really flexible, and as you can see in one of the pics you can put any kind of picture or whatever in the center and it's covered by a clear plastic cover. The Show logo. The shoulder patch. A three-view. Anything. 

You could put a subtle hole somewhere in the kit (maybe a brass tube?), the stand can peg into it, easy to remove in case there's a need to fly Airwolf about the room. 

I mean, you know. 

I have a couple of these stands, one is going to go with my new Yamato kit. The 'footprint' is about the size of a hardcover book. Nice and stable.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> You could put a subtle hole somewhere in the kit (maybe a brass tube?), the stand can peg into it, easy to remove in case there's a need to fly Airwolf about the room.
> I mean, you know.


Yes I do!:thumbsup:
Thanks, I may get one if I can't come up with something better.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to finish it static on a stand simulating a low fly over ocean with the main prop positionable but not freely moving.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm going to finish it static on a stand simulating a low fly over ocean with the main prop positionable but not freely moving.


Well, displayed like that, what about the old 'circle of clear plastic that looks like a spinning prop' trick?

*heh* I can see you taking the main rotor hub and pressing it over and over into clay to make a 'spinning hub' mold...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Well, displayed like that, what about the old 'circle of clear plastic that looks like a spinning prop' trick?


Hahah, I think I already dismissed that idea. Not entirely yet, but probably not.

*Deep breath*

Here goes the body!



Building up & rounding the nose is next.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seams puttied, nose built up with excess plastic from the kit, and nose cover piece glued to more excess plastic because it was too thin, tomorrow more sanding ensues...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking good so far! :thumbsup:

Never seen this show. But thanks to this thread, I will now. I just put it onto My List on Netflix. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Really, Sean? It's a classic! You'll love it - at least for the first 2 seasons. S3 is merely all right, but S4 is desperately hanging-on crap with a whole new cast.


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Cool show...was one of my regularly watched shows at the time!!
What scale is the Kitch kit? Never seen that before...would love to build one!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

TonyT said:


> What scale is the Kitch kit? Never seen that before...would love to build one!!


The Kitech kit is 1/48- same as the ERTL one. And the Aoshima one.

Oh man, now I make MORE work for myself. I just finished the nose & cover piece, 

and now I realize the window cover pieces are at the wrong angle- they shouldn't come out that far either!!


More to cut & build up & SAND!!

Edit:
Geeze what a mess.


Well, I'm not in this for the fun, just the result. 

Edit 2:

Now the delightful _waiting_ process...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It's slowly coming to life, Chris. Keep up the great work. 



John P said:


> Really, Sean? It's a classic! You'll love it - at least for the first 2 seasons. S3 is merely all right, but S4 is desperately hanging-on crap with a whole new cast.


Just watched the pilot right now, and enjoyed it. You're right about the helicopter stunt work, it's very impressive. Although the series is showing its age (it's 30 years old!), it's a lot of fun. I had no idea Ernest Borgnine was in this!

Speaking of the ammo, it was interesting when they said Airwolf could carry nuclear-tipped missles.  

It was also cool seeing Boomer (Herbert Jefferson Jr.) from BSG as the carrier commander in the second episode. 

When they were talking about how Airwolf had to drop into a valley to avoid the radar, I couldn't help but wonder what a modern day Airwolf would look like. These days it would probably have stealth tech, and might even be pilotless (but where's the fun in that?). 

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> I couldn't help but wonder what a modern day Airwolf would look like.


Probably more like something from *The 6th Day*...:thumbsup:

My whole thing with Airwolf is that it's a REAL helicopter, duded up to look cool, yeah, but REAL nonetheless! Andy Probert (who designed the finishing touches on Matt Jefferies' Motion Picture Enterprise) designed the additions to the Bell 222 that made Airwolf look so awesome. And of course, our boy Bellisario (from BSG fame) came up with it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

SJF said:


> When they were talking about how Airwolf had to drop into a valley to avoid the radar, I couldn't help but wonder what a modern day Airwolf would look like. These days it would probably have stealth tech, and might even be pilotless (but where's the fun in that?).
> 
> Sean


Ever see the Comanche?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Geeze what a mess.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not in this for the fun, just the result.


Man, I have to admire you for your courage. Acting like *Jason* with a model so small it is not for anybody. :freak:

Great build, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Great build, my friend! :thumbsup:


Thanks man, I just want a nice Airwolf, and I can't afford an Aoshima, and my old, kind-of-broken & inaccurate 1985 build just isn't as cool as it used to be...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

harristotle said:


> Ever see the Comanche?


Yes, a stealth chopper. Thanks for reminding me. It's pretty cool. 

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/comanche_large.jpg

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> Yes, a stealth chopper. Thanks for reminding me. It's pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/comanche_large.jpg


That's no _Airwolf_...:freak::lol:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Probably more like something from *The 6th Day*...:thumbsup:
> 
> My whole thing with Airwolf is that it's a REAL helicopter, duded up to look cool, yeah, but REAL nonetheless! Andy Probert (who designed the finishing touches on Matt Jefferies' Motion Picture Enterprise) designed the additions to the Bell 222 that made Airwolf look so awesome. And of course, our boy Bellisario (from BSG fame) came up with it all. :thumbsup:


That's the thing that makes it so cool. The concept (as you well know but may be missed by others  ) is supposed to be a nondescript, common executive heli that, SURPRISE! is a heavily armed covert action craft. 

Thing is, I don't think there's really been much advancement in private helicopters. A modern Airwolf would likely have to be based on some Eurocopter model. Are there civilian versions of the Blackhawk? 

What I would like to see and I bet Chrisisall could have fun with this, what about a prototype Airwolf, built on a Bell JetRanger? A 'proof of concept' kind of thing? (note, I am making the huge assumption that the Bell 222 is an evolution of the JetRanger)

Naaa, if Chris has a JetRanger in his stack, he's gonna build that as Dom's rental chopper.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The company I work at had a contract to provide electronic for the Comanche...
and layoffs when the Comanche was canceled. :drunk:

A current Airwolf? Look no farther than Bell's current equivalent to the 222, the 429:
http://www.bellhelicopter.com/en_US/Commercial/Bell429WLG/1192993430539.html#/?tab=highlights-tab


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> A current Airwolf? Look no farther than Bell's current equivalent to the 222, the 429:
> http://www.bellhelicopter.com/en_US/Commercial/Bell429WLG/1192993430539.html#/?tab=highlights-tab


It just doesn't have that 'look'.


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> The Kitech kit is 1/48- same as the ERTL one. And the Aoshima one.
> 
> Thanks! May have to look for one!
> 
> Keep at it...progress!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

TonyT said:


> May have to look for one!


Kitech Airwolf on eBay. But keep in mind it ships from China, so you'll get it about a month after you order (with lots of lovely Chinese stamps all over it).

More: I filled in the intakes a bit:

And finally glued the windshield in place & the sides on!



More to do, but she's taking shape!


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Alright! Looking good!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I love this part on your builds.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I love this part on your builds.


Why thank you sir!

Now, I cut the side panels to shape them closer to the fuselage (because though I *should* build them over from scratch, I'm too lazy for that on a $15 kit for myself)...


and glued them on after some test-fitting...


Hmmmm.... a half mm farther from the fuselage than I would have liked, but I can live with it. More putty/sanding to come...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looking really great Chris! I've been lurking around your thread for a couple of days... I never watched Airwolf, and after seeing this build I got kinda curious and youtubed up a couple of snippets (Airwolf v. Redwolf, etc.) just so I could get a closer look at the aircraft, and I have to say you're doing The Lady up right! Would this kit lend itself to a motor for spinning the rotors, or is there just not enough room? I also looked at the Aoshima kit, although a very nice release I don't know if its $70 worth. This build proves you don't need to spend a boatload of money to get a nice looking end product. Hurry up and finish I wanna see! :wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris, in case you didn't know, there was an Aoshima kit that was exactly what you need:

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS04495/Air

Given that Aoshima likes to bring kits back from time to time (like R2), this will likely show up again within a couple of years.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> Hurry up and finish I wanna see! :wave:


Here's the messy putty job. I'll do some wet scrubbing & sanding tomorrow.


Then some rivet replacement with enamel & a toothpick. 

IMO the Aoshima kit is definitely worth the money, but it's money I don't have right now, so I'm making the best of this kit I bought a couple of years ago (I must remember to go back in time & thank myself). 
I thought about putting a motor in (it's possible), but this scale is just too small for me. Plus you'd have to make metal parts... meaning more $$ & time. I just want a nice display piece at this point. 
Now should I make an over-the-sea base, or an over-mountain base...?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Given that Aoshima likes to bring kits back from time to time (like R2), this will likely show up again within a couple of years.


A couple of YEARS? I'm on a serious Airwolf kick NOW!:lol:


Absolutely _gorgeous_ Aoshima die cast Airwolfs are still available on eBay. Gosh if I only had $400 to toss out....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, could be sooner.

The diecast Airwolf is getting $400 on eBay? Shoot, get yourself a Japanese auction agent, I'm seeing them for about $80 over there. Even with agent fees and shipping I'd wager you could snag one for about $150 or a bit less, F.O.B. 

Of course, once you go down the rabbit hole of 'shopping Yahoo Japan Auctions' you'll find stuff like the soundtrack CD...

There was also what looked to be a rather nice 'Chara Wheels' (a subset of Japanese Hot Wheels) small diecast in both 'standard' and 'heavy arms' versions.

And LOTS of auctions for R/C helicopter mod kits. Yeesh.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> The diecast Airwolf is getting $400 on eBay? Shoot, get yourself a Japanese auction agent, I'm seeing them for about $80 over there.


Yeah, starting for $139 + shipping.
Still too far out of my price range.... Well, not if I couldn't MAKE one, that is...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Here's the messy putty job. I'll do some wet scrubbing & sanding tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Then some rivet replacement with enamel & a toothpick.
> ...


As always, you're doing a fantastic job ! Can't wait to see her all finished. As for putting a motor inside. I will probably do that when I finally get around to doing mine. I do a little RC helicopter flying, and have some old tail rotor motors that are perfect. They are small, powerful, and very cheap ! And will be very easy to put into this model despite its' size.

As for the base,....I guess it depends on how much space you have. I think an over-mountain base would likely be much bigger than an over-the-sea base. Assuming that you are talking about the lady rising up out of her hiding place. The inside diameter of the mountain is going to have to be big enough for the lady to safely fit into. And then there's the thickness of the walls. And depending on how tall you make it. This base could really take up some space.
But I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> I do a little RC helicopter flying


Tell me you have an Airwolf! You must!....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Tell me you have an Airwolf! You must!....


I have had two different RC Airwolfs. The smaller ones. And many years ago I even had the old Cox gas engine model. It's still stuck in some unknown tree !! LOL. But I haven't got the one I want the most. It's close to 5 feet long. And just the empty shell of a body is in the $500.00 and up range. So it may always just be a dream. But maybe some day,....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mostly done. Now I gotta let it dry & tomorrow I'll start with priming & fixing what that makes clear still need a touch here & there.



I chose to not have the chain guns because I like the lines better with them undeployed, but I added the ADF pod because it looks interesting and still keeps the sleek appearance.
Speaking of the ADF pod, I thought it was undeployable above 700 knots, yet you see them hit the turbos every once in a while with it still visibly out...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

The ADF comes equipped with an speed activated ARS?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Four Mad Men said:


> The ADF comes equipped with an speed activated ARS?


Please define "ARS".


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Please define "ARS".


I think he meant "ARSE". 

Part of the missile countermeasures (aka chaff) system.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I think he meant "ARSE".
> Part of the missile countermeasures (aka chaff) system.


Thanks.
Oh, excuse me.
(I popped a sunburst)
:freak:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris, are you going to putty/sand that remaining aft door detail that you can still see just forward of the sponson engine intake? I don't know if that was there on the real bird (I assume the detail was just a fairing that could be removed) but it does kinda stick out there...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Chris, are you going to putty/sand that remaining aft door detail that you can still see just forward of the sponson engine intake? I don't know if that was there on the real bird (I assume the detail was just a fairing that could be removed) but it does kinda stick out there...


Nah, the door lines were visible on the real thing as far as I can tell, but the hinge was painted to make it less noticeable. Now that you mention it, I WILL sand the hinge down just a tiny bit though- thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Not trying to make more work for ya, it just kinda stood out to my eye...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Not trying to make more work for ya, it just kinda stood out to my eye...


No, I understand. And I'm by no means trying for 100% perfection with this build. If I was, then it wouldn't be with this Kitech kit (or the old ERTL kit for that matter)! Aoshima or from scratch would be the only way to go. Just a nice little inexpensive project to kill time while waiting for phaser funds & supplies.:thumbsup: 
It may turn out nice though.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Sanding seam lines on small kits like that is a PIB :freak:, because you may ended up eliminating some important surface detail. I know it, I did that on my Orion.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Sanding seam lines in small kits lake that is a PIB :freak:, because you may ended up eliminate some important surface detail. I know it, I did that on my Orion.


You KNOW it my friend!
And now it's rainy- no priming today...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I have the windows masked. That's a job I hate to no end because it takes forever. I SO admire those that do all the masking for the Enterprise refit.



Many surface rivets gave their lives for this project in part & in whole. And I honestly can't be bothered to spend the HOURS necessary to replace them all... this is for fun, and for the accurized general shape of the Lady. It may turn out well- it may be lacking; we'll see.
Now if the weather ALLOWS me to paint tomorrow...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thank you sir. I was able to fully prime it today, minor sanding ensued, but not as much as I expected (always a plus!).

Tomorrow Rustoleum Metallic Charcoal goes on.

*personal note* this is the most exciting build I've worked on since my Vipers 
...and I did replace some rivets...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Snow, rain.... go ahead, 0h the pain...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I never watched nor cared for _Airwolf _but the job you're doing on the ship is really fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the Lady is looking :thumbsup: And when you take into consideration that it's a $15.00 model, she's looking :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks DHC! 
Today wasn't too bad weather-wise so I raced home from work, grabbed the rattle can & blasted it! I gotta wait a bit for the enamel to cure before adding the white on the belly but so far I'm liking it. Looks nearly black in regular room light, but more grey in real bright light, like I'd hoped.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's looking just right. Was there ever an actual 'reveal' of the 'true' colors from someone who would know, or is it a case of best guesses?

Because, you know, usual stuff about film stock, trips thru the optical printer, color shifts due to lighting temp and so on. It's been my experience over the years that rarely is black actually black, etc.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, that's looking just right. Was there ever an actual 'reveal' of the 'true' colors from someone who would know, or is it a case of best guesses?


I found photos of the actual construction of Airwolf here:
http://projects.airwolf.tv/resources/jsairwolf.html (You must see the second to last photo for the look on Borgnine's face)
Basically a dark metallic grey. Looks black depending on the exposure setting, I guess. Rustoleum charcoal suited my eye. Also, check the windows for the onboard cameras above the intakes- they are true black, and you can always see that Airwolf's body is lighter.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Seeing those detail photos, I'm really impressed at how much your work on this has paid off. It really looks much more like the real thing now than when you first started.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'd really like a 1:36 kit of Airwolf....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would love to know whos ear we got to scream in to get a larger model of the Lady ??? Has anyone ever heard of a larger model ???


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Funny, in this flash picture she looks full-on black...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I found photos of the actual construction of Airwolf here:
> http://projects.airwolf.tv/resources/jsairwolf.html (You must see the second to last photo for the look on Borgnine's face)
> Basically a dark metallic grey. Looks black depending on the exposure setting, I guess. Rustoleum charcoal suited my eye. Also, check the windows for the onboard cameras above the intakes- they are true black, and you can always see that Airwolf's body is lighter.


Good stuff. I find it interesting the chopper was pre-painted then the (fiberglas?) additions cladded on. 

but going over the stats...30mm chain guns? 40mm autocannon? Um. my stepbrother was a crew chief on A 10s (among other fighters), I've held a 30mm 'practice' round from the rotary cannon...that's BIG ASS AMMO. I suspect it's a case of someone who doesn't know guns writing something that sounds impressive. 

(I suspect it may be a case of confusing 'caliber' with millimeter. .30 cal isn't unreasonable for the chain guns for example)

And I had forgotten the flip down covers for the Falcons. I suspect that was never shown in the show.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I suspect it's a case of someone who doesn't know guns writing something that sounds impressive.


Without a certain level of technical ignorance, action entertainment itself, would be impossible.:lol:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, you mean like 200 round semi-auto pistols, grenades that always explode 'out', most every car, truck, house seemingly made from explosive material and the constant calling a magazine a 'clip'?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Oh, you mean like 200 round semi-auto pistols, grenades that always explode 'out', most every car, truck, house seemingly made from explosive material and the constant calling a magazine a 'clip'?


Ha, yeah. Or like _*cocking*_ a phaser in Star Trek V....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking Sweet !,.....And may I ask exactly how did you "add" rivets ???


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> may I ask exactly how did you "add" rivets ???


You know how the paint in the cap gets a little thick after it's been open for a few minutes? Well you take a toothpick and poke dots of it on a surface.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

DCH10664 said:


> I would love to know whos ear we got to scream in to get a larger model of the Lady ??? Has anyone ever heard of a larger model ???


There was an R/C model many years ago that was 2 or 3 feet long.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> You know how the paint in the cap gets a little thick after it's been open for a few minutes? Well you take a toothpick and poke dots of it on a surface.


Cool ! thanks a lot.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Ejected from the bottom? That rear passenger better pray they got some altitude I guess. Although ejecting from the top with a spinning prop overhead might pose some problems too. How does that work in a "real" chopper?


Ever try ejecting from a B-52?
Lower deck guys have the same problem.


I actually was a Blue Thunder guy.
Never cared for Air Wolf.
Thought is was a little too cheesy and a B.T. rip off.

But thats just me.
But I DO like the Bell 222.
Nice bird.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> You know how the paint in the cap gets a little thick after it's been open for a few minutes? Well you take a toothpick and poke dots of it on a surface.


OOOOLD School. 

Much easier than the other old school way, where you carefully drill lots of little tiny holes, then carefully insert bits of stretched sprue, then gently apply a heat source to 'mushroom' the sprue...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Once again I raced home to beat the flurries we're supposed to get...
Mummied up the Lady...


And here it is an hour later with the bandages off:


A few mask leaks & a line here & there that needs straightening, but all in all I'm not displeased. I'll let the enamel cure and tomorrow I'll detail her up. I can't wait to take daylight pix outdoors.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris, you've done an awesome job so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


Me too... but I decided to take care of one last minute thing that's been bugging me. I thought I could live with it, but... I can't. The exhaust tubes were poorly shaped, it took the nice paint job in process to make me realize it. So I just built it up with putty, in a few minutes I'll carve it to the right shape, then sand it down. Not a hard fix.



Edit a bit later: Ahhh, that's not as bad...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The other refuelling port was missing, so I drilled a hole & dropped a sprue into it. Looking at it now, I think I missed the placement by about a mm or so, but I'll live with it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

But why would one put a refueling port right on top of the hottest part of a jet engine? Ain't enough room even for a pipe, the way jets are made... 

(I know, if it's on the real heli, gotta have it.  )


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> But why would one put a refueling port right on top of the hottest part of a jet engine?


Did I say refuelling port? I meant 'coolant port'.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking sharp!

Also looking either gold or brown. 

Ain't lighting a funny thing?


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Starting to really look the part! 

Did you use the famed "phantom grey" for the main body or something else?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

looking at the color you have it looks about spot on,I had the Ertl kit when it came out years ago and Mat Irvin(BBC SFX Dpt)wrote a smal review in Scale Models,he mixed humbrol gunmetal(53) and matt Black(33) together
to get a representation of the on screen color and its a fair match to yours
nice job so far,I don't remember the Ertl kit coming with figures though,I know yours isn't the AMT/Ertl 

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm hearing the theme in my head right now.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> I'm hearing the theme in my head right now.


Me too! 
I saved the hardest part for last- the little white window frames. I thought about masking them, but they're so small... then I got the idea to cut them from .01" sheet styrene I had on hand...


Then I put it all together:




After the glue dries, I'll touch up the rotor assembly. And I accept that some day a cat will swipe it with her tail, and break it. That's a given. I will not go crazy.
Yeah, and maybe I'm a Chinese test pilot.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice touch. The little window frames look good.


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Man, that looks nice!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice touch. The little window frames look good.


Thanks!
Okay, I touched up the final bits: here she is done:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*"She's no helicopter! She's a PREDATOR!"*


picard-she's a predator by trekriffic, on Flickr
*
Excellent job on making it so! *


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> *
> Excellent job on making it so! *


Thanks, the kit had lots of issues. In fact while I was making it I wasn't sure it would come out as good as it did. I made a crappy stand for it, but a better one (small cliff peak near the Lair base) might be soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You did a fantastic job Chris! I never could have done it in such a short time. Probably in any time.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> You did a fantastic job Chris! I never could have done it in such a short time. Probably in any time.


You're being modest Fernando, but I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks great, makes want to build one too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BYOOOteeful!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

TonyT said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks.:thumbsup: 

Foreground: My new Airwolf. Behind it is the one I made three decades ago simply OOTB...:freak:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! :thumbsup:

Ever build the Redwolf?

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> Ever build the Redwolf?


When I was a kid I wanted to, but honestly, I can't deal with any third season episodes at all now. To me, Redwolf is just the best episode in a season full of mediocrity.



Boy, my 1984 kit looks fat & nose-blocky now....:lol:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris, that looks great. You did an awesome job, and I'm enjoying looking at the pictures.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> I'm enjoying looking at the pictures.


Here's a last one: I'm going to watch the European Airwolf movie to celebrate my successful build.



It's like having a new-ish episode, in a way. A pathetic way, but a way nonetheless.:tongue:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely done. Really. But I have to laugh at your earlier "I didn't want to mess with masking the door glass so I just cut the window frame out of plastic" comment. 

Yeah, I could never do that. Not with that kind of skill and exact precision so it looks factory made. Never sell yourself short, you've got impressive skills, sir.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*humbleface*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fantastic looking build Chris. You have done the Lady proud. Has me in the mood to watch a few episodes of Air Wolf !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Has me in the mood to watch a few episodes of Air Wolf !


First season? 
Only Fallen Angel & HX1 are good eps from season 2 IMO...
But I just watched a few others (Moffett's Ghost, Firestorm, Sweet Britches, & Condemned) mostly for the helicopter...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> First season?
> Only Fallen Angel & HX1 are good eps from season 2 IMO...
> But I just watched a few others (Moffett's Ghost, Firestorm, Sweet Britches, & Condemned) mostly for the helicopter...


Definitely the first season. It was the best IMO. A more serious show. Seemed to me things started going in another direction by season two. And started a steady decline. And by the time it got to season 4 it was really in the toilet ! Although I will admit that I've only seen about two episodes from season 4.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Although I will admit that I've only seen about two episodes from season 4.


That's two too many IMHO.:lol:

Better to watch the Rankin & Bass "*Airwolf On The Island Of Misfit Toys*" special...



:wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> That two too many IMHO.:lol:
> 
> Better to watch the Rankin & Bass "*Airwolf On The Island Of Misfit Toys*" special...
> 
> ...


LOL !!!! Thanks, I needed a good laugh !! :wave:


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

That reminds me, I have to post my rebuilt Airwolf. I recently saw "prop-blurs", and made my own for the main prop out of styrene.

Dunno how convincing it looks though...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

wraithverge said:


> That reminds me, I have to post my rebuilt Airwolf. I recently saw "prop-blurs", and made my own for the main prop out of styrene.
> 
> Dunno how convincing it looks though...


Post pictures here if you want- we'd all like to see her.:thumbsup:


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, unique & impressive! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I see one of the original Airwolf miniatures was for sale on page 130 of the December Profiles in History catalogue:
https://www.profilesinhistory.com/buyers/auction-archives/

Great build, as always Chrisisall, by the way. Mine sad old oob build is still hanging from my model room ceiling, where it's been since the 80s. I loved that sleek, dangerous machine.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, Andrew Probert designed that and the E-Refit. 

Makes me wonder if Airwolf has warp speed of if the Enterprise has turbos....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

wraithverge said:


> Well, Andrew Probert designed that and the E-Refit.


He deftly refined Jefferies' design, but Airwolf was all his! Andrew, I love your work man!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Here's a last pic of my model _Photobucketed_ with the stand erased & the blades blurred (I don't have Photoshop):



And I'm not totally happy with it. I can do better. I just ordered another from Kitech on eBay so I can make it perfect this time. They seem to be in limited supply, so if any of you are fans, you might want to get one now at $15 while still available. Just a heads up. The old ERTL kits are going for crazy money- too rich for my blood.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, that is such a poor and flawed rendition of it, I just don't know what you can do. Wait, maybe you could send it to me! I don't know what I'd do with it myself: cat toy, door stop, maybe the centerpiece of my portfolio when applying for my dream studio sfx job. Sigh.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> Yes, that is such a poor and flawed rendition of it


LOL, yeah, in most ways that count it turned out really nice, but after I made it I watched a couple of episodes & realized the door & lower window seams aren't as raised on the real thing, plus the shape of the upper intakes could be better.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> And I'm not totally happy with it. I can do better.


*You know Chris, one man's somewhat inaccurate helicopter model could be another primitive tribe's idol. 
This one worships an airplane god built from wood:*


cargo3 by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Send them your model and I'll wager they'd be thrilled with it and far less critical than you are!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> You know Chris, one man's somewhat inaccurate helicopter model could be another primitive tribe's idol.


Trek, dude, you're makin' me LOL here! Some obsess over the aztek plating & colours on the Refit, but my obsessing on even more obvious (to me) parts of Airwolf is _a bit too much?_ 
We all have our faults. 
Mine's in California.
(Sorry, I went all Lex there for a moment):lol:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> wraithverge said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Andrew Probert designed that and the E-Refit.
> ...


Well, to be perfectly accurate, Probert didn't "design" Airwolf in the sense that he designed ST:TNG's _Enterprise_-D. He designed some minor cosmetic modifications to a stock Bell 222 chopper. It's still a cool-looking machine, though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

What? Oh man, next you're gonna tell me that Blue Thunder was an existing helicopter already too, right?
:tongue:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> What? Oh man, next you're gonna tell me that Blue Thunder was an existing helicopter already too, right?
> :tongue:


But Blue Thunder, based on an Aerospatiale (now Eurocopter) Gazelle, had a lot more modification work done than Airwolf. Basically the entire forward fuselage was custom-built. 

Anyway, they're _both_ cool-looking machines.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotpens said:


> But Blue Thunder, based on an Aerospatiale (now Eurocopter) Gazelle, had a lot more modification work done than Airwolf. Basically the entire forward fuselage was custom-built.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Blue_Thunder_1999_Left_View.jpg


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Woop! Woop! There it is!*:woohoo:


copter tribe1 by trekriffic, on Flickr

***psssst*** Chris... I was joking earlier...:jest:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> ***psssst*** Chris... I was joking earlier...:jest:


Me too man, just havin' fun. 
Where IS this place where they worship passing air vehicles???


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Me too man, just havin' fun.
> Where IS this place where they worship passing air vehicles???


South Pacific islands Chris. They are called cargo cults.

You can read about them here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just ordered two more Airwolf kits from Kitech, plus a Blue Thunder. Man, 2014 is gonna be FUN!:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I just ordered two more Airwolf kits from Kitech, plus a Blue Thunder. Man, 2014 is gonna be FUN!:thumbsup:


Just curious. Are you going to try to put a motor in one of these to make the blade spin ???? You had talked about it before.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Just curious. Are you going to try to put a motor in one of these to make the blade spin ???? You had talked about it before.


In the end, no. I'm in love with the design not the function. I'll be making the next ones with landing gear down, parked, like in the lair. Never did that before.
If possible, I might get a little RC Airwolf to see it fly.


----------

